# Wasgau-Marathon 15.10.2016



## pacechris (30. September 2016)

Wenn das Wetter passt gönne ich mir die 100km 



http://wasgaubike.de/ausschreibung/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Oktober 2016)

Angemeldet und bezahlt. Jetzt musst Du da durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (2. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch am Start.  Gemeldet für den Sportstrack.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. Oktober 2016)

könnte ich ja auch noch an den start gehen...
ist ja wie immer ohne zeitnahme, also auch mit ebike 
hmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## pacechris (3. Oktober 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> könnte ich ja auch noch an den start gehen...
> ist ja wie immer ohne zeitnahme, also auch mit ebike
> hmmmmmmm!!!


Spricht nix dagegen, mach doch


----------



## piff-paff-puff (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
nach den letzten Rennen (immer kurzstrecke) würde ich gerne zum Abschluss was langes fahren. Sind das nur Waldwege oder auch genug Trailaction?


----------



## pacechris (4. Oktober 2016)

piff-paff-puff schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach den letzten Rennen (immer kurzstrecke) würde ich gerne zum Abschluss was langes fahren. Sind das nur Waldwege oder auch genug Trailaction?



Auf der seite des sv-lemberg steht:

*Atemberaubende Strecken, technisch anspruchsvolle Single-Trails, Abfahrten am Rande des Maximalpulses, beeindruckende Landschaften*


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Oktober 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> könnte ich ja auch noch an den start gehen...
> ist ja wie immer ohne zeitnahme, also auch mit ebike
> hmmmmmmm!!!



Besorg mir ein Rädchen, das mich 100 km über die Trails begleitet. . .dann könnte die Anschaffung vielleicht vorgezogen werden. Geplant war sie zum Renteneintritt


----------



## Titanbein1302 (5. Oktober 2016)

1000 Wh, 
120 mm vorne und hinten
75 Nm Bosch CX Motor
Plus Bereifung mit 40mm Felgen plus Novatec Naben.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (5. Oktober 2016)

Oder meins. 
180 mm
Komme zwei mal rund in rodalben mit einem Akku bei unserem letzten Tempo.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Oktober 2016)

Würde meinen Startplatz 100 km abgeben - kann selber nicht teilnehmen!!! Bitte PN, bei Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (5. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Geplant war sie zum Renteneintritt



wenn du so weiter machst, wirst du leider den renteneintritt persönlich nicht mehr erleben


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Oktober 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> wenn du so weiter machst, wirst du leider den renteneintritt persönlich nicht mehr erleben



Nur weil mich der blöde Franzose auf die Bretter geschickt hat und mir hinterher der Trail wegen zu langsamem Fahren ein zweites Mal auf den Kopf gefallen ist?

So langsam ähneln meine Bewegungen wieder dem aufrechten Gang eines Homo Sapiens. Habe auch schon mit @pacechris eine kleine Runde gedreht.

Meine zukünftige Schutzkleidung





Solange die E-Bikes preislich auf dem Niveau eines Kleinwagens bzw. Motorrades sind, werde ich kein Kunde.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Oktober 2016)

bei meinem würde ich dir ein Sonderpreis von 2900 € machen.
gefahren biste es ja schon und den Rest kennste auch.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2016)

Kaufe nicht gebraucht


----------



## pacechris (6. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kaufe nicht gebraucht


Arbeitskollege hat sich gestern einen neuen Akku gekauft fürs Ebike......Sonderpreis 700€


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (6. Oktober 2016)

Boah. 
Was ein Riesen Smileys 
Warum?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Oktober 2016)

700€ für einen Akku, das macht mich sehr nachdenklich. 

Man muss sich mal die Verhältnismäßigkeit durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Oktober 2016)

Wartet mal ab, in ein paar Jahren sind viele der Akkus defekt - wohl das Ende vieler E-Bikes, die die letzten Monate über die Ladentisch gingen...

Aber ist das nicht ein Thread um einen Bike Marathon...? ;-) Leistung, durch eigene Muskelkraft (ohne Nachhilfe)...?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> 700€ für einen Akku, das macht mich sehr nachdenklich.



Finde ich nicht, denn ein Laufradsatz kostet auch um die 700 € wenn du einen halbwegs vernüftigen willst.

Und die Akku-Lebenszeit wird mit 1000 Ladezyklen angegeben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Oktober 2016)

Wir wollen hier über den Wasgau Marathon reden 

Werde die 100km mit Muskelkraft fahren:

- sofern mich niemand in die Absperrung abdrängt und anschließend zu einem Knäul mit meinem Bike zwingt...
- ich nicht wieder versuche, mit meinem Kopf oder der Schulter einen Baum zu fällen...
- die Sauerstoffversorgung in der Birne nicht gestört oder unterbrochen wird...
- die Hand an den wichtigsten Stellen nicht unerwartet den Dienst versagt...
- es nicht zu stark regnet und ich dann nichts mehr sehe...
- die Beine mitmachen...

.....merke ich sollte es besser mit Wandern probieren......

2006 bin ich zum letzten Mal dort gefahren. Auf der Langdistanz war damals eine Schleife, wo es nach einer VP knapp 30km nur über Feldwege ging. Der Rest war sehr schön und trail-lastig.

Mal gespannt wie es dieses Jahr ist.


----------



## pacechris (7. Oktober 2016)

1997 bin ich das letzte mal dort gefahren, glaube es war ganz toll.....soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Mindestens 10-12Grad und trocken von oben erhoffe ich mir vom Wetter.
Warte deshalb auch mit der Anmeldung.
Bei Regen hab ich keine Lust auf so ne lange Distanz, das macht nur Schnupfen.

@Gianty
Lass das mit dem Bäume fällen, sonst heißt es wieder die Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Oktober 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> 1997 bin ich das letzte mal dort gefahren, glaube es war ganz toll.....soweit ich mich erinnern kann.



....war das noch im Kinderwagen, weil Du "glaubst" und Dich soweit "erinnern" kannst....

Hey, machst mir die Nase lang, ich melde mich an und Du wartest das Wetter ab 

Hast doch ne tolle Regenjacke


----------



## pacechris (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab sogar noch die Startnummer von damals 
Könnte auch sein das die von 96 ist.......






Dachte nicht das du dich gleich anmeldest, für ne CTF war es dir doch zu teuer.

Vorschau sieht zur Zeit nicht so gut aus, aber ist ja noch lange bis hin.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. Oktober 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Dachte nicht das du dich gleich anmeldest, für ne CTF war es dir doch zu teuer.



Hab meine letzten 34€ für die Anmeldung geopfert weil Du mir so viel vorgeschwärmt hast 

Bin im Frühjahr beim Millmantrail 104 km durch Sonne, Regen, Graupel, Schnee gefahren. Das kann nicht schlimmer werden


----------



## malben (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich fuhr die letzten 3 mit (2012 / 13 und 15). Bei meiner ersten Teilnahme fällte ich auch ein Bäumchen und musste leider frühzeitig aufgeben. Die restlichen Teilnahmen waren Unfallfrei. 
Gemeldet bin ich nur für den Sportstrack  (45km / 1300 hm). Als Saisonabschluss reicht mir das.
Die Temparaturen waren bisher immer recht frisch. Ca. 5°C beim Start und gegen Schluss dann 12°, aber immer von oben Trocken. 
Da hatte ich im Mai am Saarschleifen MTB schon das krasse Gegenteil erlebt (inkl. Dusche am Bikewaschplatz).

Aber sei's drum, bin angemeldet und Starte auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Oktober 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Da hatte ich im Mai am Saarschleifen MTB schon das krasse Gegenteil erlebt (inkl. Dusche am Bikewaschplatz).



Bist du beim 6h Rennen in Orscholz dabei gewesen?


----------



## malben (9. Oktober 2016)

Nein. War der Marathon von 2013 bei Teilnahme mit Dauerregen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Oktober 2016)

Den hab ich auch noch in Erinnerung 
Fand ihn trotzdem schön, Schlamm gefällt mir. Nur am Start und hinterher im Ziel war es saukalt.

Die Frage mit dem 6h Rennen hatte ich losgelöst von den anderen Themen gestellt.


----------



## frankcasalla (10. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es beim Wasgaumarathon eine Wertung ,oder ist der Marathon eine CTF?


----------



## pacechris (10. Oktober 2016)

Ist ohne Zeitnahme.


----------



## malben (10. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> .....Die Frage mit dem 6h Rennen hatte ich losgelöst von den anderen Themen gestellt.



Ich hatte schon einmal überlegt daran teilzunehmen,  konnte mich aner nicht dazu durchringen...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Oktober 2016)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Wasgaumarathon eine Wertung ,oder ist der Marathon eine CTF?



Es ist der teuerste CTF in Deutschland - aber trotzdem gut.
Die Antrittsgelder für die "Profis" kann sich niemand aus den Rippen schwitzen, auch wenn diese teilweise nicht lange unterwegs sind.


----------



## malben (13. Oktober 2016)

Am Samstag soll auch top Wetter sein. Bei Fratzebook hat das Wasi-Team aufgefordert mit dem Kurzarmtrikot an den Start zu rollen...  ;-)


----------



## pacechris (14. Oktober 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Am Samstag soll auch top Wetter sein. Bei Fratzebook hat das Wasi-Team aufgefordert mit dem Kurzarmtrikot an den Start zu rollen...  ;-)



Kurzarm  
Die haben noch nicht mehr alle Wurzeln im Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (14. Oktober 2016)

Da haste wohl recht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich nehme noch die Wolldecke mit und habe geheizte Griffe montiert.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (14. Oktober 2016)

Freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## malben (14. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich nehme noch die Wolldecke mit und habe geheizte Griffe montiert.


Dazu hätte ich gern ei  Beweisfoto


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gern ei  Beweisfoto


Mach ich nachher


----------



## malben (15. Oktober 2016)

Allein Teilnehmenden einen guten morgen, viel spass auf dem Trail und ein gutes Unfallfreies Durchkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Oktober 2016)

Und wie war es?


----------



## malben (15. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Strecke, das Wetter hielt auch, der Grip war immer gegeben da der Sandige Boden recht feucht war. Am Wasi MUSS man mMn teilnehmen. Alles top Organisiert, die Verpflegungsstellen reichhaltig, super Ausgeschildert... Fazit: Teilnehmen und Spass haben.

Zur Ansicht der 44 km Sportstrack mit 1220 Hm


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2016)

Die 100 waren super, sehr viele tolle Trails.Wurde nicht langweilig.

Am Anfang gab es etwas Stau an den Engstellen.  Die ersten paar Stunden hat es fast immer etwas geregnet, war aber nicht so schlimm. Am Schluss hatten wir sogar etwas Sonnenschein.

Bin froh die lange gefahren zu sein auch wenn ich am Anfang dachte ich schaffe nur die 45 
Ich glaube es sind viele auf die kürzere strecke gewechselt.



*EDIT wegen Yoda-Deutsch*


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## pacechris (16. Oktober 2016)

Warum gab es keine T-shirts?


Gianty schrieb:


> Wir haben ganz viele steile Anstiege üben dürfen



Wir mussten ja immer die Option "schwer" wählen


----------



## malben (16. Oktober 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Warum gab es keine T-shirts?
> 
> 
> Wir mussten ja immer die Option "schwer" wählen


Es gab ein Grosses und ein kleines Starterpaket. Das Grosse mit T-Shirt das Kleine mit anderen Goddies -> Buff. So steht es zumindest auf der Anmeldeseite.

Auf der 45er strecke konnte ich ganze einmal zw. SCHWER und LEICHT wählen. Aber da ich den schweren Anstieg vom letzten Jahr kannte, entschied ich mich für den längeren "Leichten".


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## malben (16. Oktober 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> @pacechris .....Irgendwann hat er gefragt und sich selbst gleichzeitig die Antwort gegeben: "Schwer, was sonst".



Das Motto: "Leicht kann jeder", hatten wir diese Jahr mal weg gelassen.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. Oktober 2016)

Hat jemand Infos wie es den Verletzten geht? Alle auf dem Wege der Besserung?


----------



## pacechris (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nichts von Verletzen mitbekommen, ist was schlimmeres passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwobenflyer (16. Oktober 2016)

Gehört habe ich ein Sturz Verdacht auf Schädel Hirn Trauma. Einer hatte wohl nen Herzinfarkt. Dann noch ein schwerer Sturz. Mehr Infos hatten wir nicht.
Dazu kam ich zu einem Jugendlichen der keine Luft mehr bekam nach dem Sturz aber dem ging es dann meiner Meinung nach wieder besser nach kurzer Pause.


----------



## malben (16. Oktober 2016)

Hab auch nur die Krankenwagen gehört. War so gegen 13 Uhr... im Ziel hieß es Sturz mit Gehirnerschütterung und einmal mit Herzinfarkt. Genaueres ist mir auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (16. Oktober 2016)

Leider kein schönes Ende für die Veranstaltung:

http://www.rheinpfalz.de/lokal/neus...-moutainbike-marathon-stirbt-auf-der-strecke/


----------



## pacechris (16. Oktober 2016)

Oh man, da haben wir nix mitbekommen.
.....fehlen mir gerade die Worte


----------



## malben (16. Oktober 2016)

Traurig.... 

das müsste am ersten langen Anstieg wo man zw. Schwer (Trailauffahrt) und leicht  (Forststrasse) wählen konnte gewesen sein. Der Anstieg begann nach der ersten Ortsquerung...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. Oktober 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Oh man, da haben wir nix mitbekommen.
> .....fehlen mir gerade die Worte



Das müsste dort gewesen sein wo die Krankenwagen und Polizei gestanden haben.
Macht mich jetzt auch traurig.


----------



## Marc19 (17. Oktober 2016)

servus zusammen

bin auch die 100er gefahren...

leider ist es so, ein Biker hatte wohl ein Infarkt...

wir sind kurz dannach den Anstieg hinauf, dort lag er dann unter einem weissen tuch.

Am anfang des Anstiegs haben wir noch gealbert, was uns aber schnell vergangen ist als wir die stele passiert haben!

was mich nur wunderte, es wirkt alles so entspannt, ein Streckenpfosten stand neben dem mit weissem Tuch zugedeckten herrn.....
auf die frage oh got was ist hier los, jaaa einfach vom radgefallen...
mehr nicht


----------



## pacechris (17. Oktober 2016)

Die werden wohl auch etwas geschockt gewesen sein.
Bin froh das wir erst später dort vorbei fuhren und uns der Anblick erspart blieb.


----------



## schoeppi (21. Oktober 2016)

Grosser Gott!

Ich hab zwar im Ziel die beiden Krankenwagen gesehen, wusste aber nicht worum es geht.
Mein Junior und ein Vereinskamerad waren (versehentlich) auf der 45er Strecke,
ich bin froh das die das nicht mitbekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madskatingcow (12. Oktober 2017)

Wir fahren morgen nach Lemberg for die WasgauBike 2017 am 14/10. Wir würden gerne eine kurze fahrt machen, hat jemand der 2016er 25 oder 45km gps track?

Vielen dank


----------



## Schwobenflyer (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte die 45km von 2016 in Strava.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (13. Oktober 2017)

Fahren die 2017 dieselben Strecken wie 2016? Das waren doch bisher jedes Jahr andere Strecken.


----------



## pacechris (13. Oktober 2017)

Die Strecke wird bestimmt etwas anders sein.


----------



## Laerry (13. Oktober 2017)

Bin morgen das erste mal dabei! 75km! Endlich ma Zeit fürn Wasi, da die Weinlese vorbei ist.


----------



## pacechris (13. Oktober 2017)

Morgen 1x100 bei Sonnenschein bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (13. Oktober 2017)

Wer hat, der kann


----------



## malben (13. Oktober 2017)

Bin Wiederholungstäter (5x in Folge, obwohl 2014 ein Jahr Pause war). Die Strecken variieren immer etwas.
Aber auch diese Jahr gibt es wieder 4 Strecken
100 / 75 / 50 / 25 Km
Bin wieder an der 50er am Start.


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2017)

...mir hat er letztes Jahr beim leichtem Regen besser gefalllen, da war nicht so viel los.
Wir hatten gut 1,5h Standzeit.


----------



## Laerry (15. Oktober 2017)

Bin zum ersten mal mitgefahren, 75er Strecke.

iwo im Mittelfeld gestartet, dann auf dem ersten Trail rund 15-20 min Standzeit gehabt. Danach lief es aber relativ flüssig, vor allem auch, weil ich an der VP 1 nur ganz kurz gehalten habe. Dennoch den Eindruck gehabt, das sehr viele Teilnehmer mit den cooleren Trailabschnitten sehr schnell überfordert sind. Das ist aber bei jedem Marathon so und finde das nimmer so schlimm. Geht ja nicht um die Bestzeit.

Die Trailabschnitte zwischen VP 1 und VP 2 waren super. Die  letzten 15 km bis zur VP 3 haben sich aber ewig hingezogen, das ging ganz schön in die Waden und iwann auch an die Psyche. Ich hab auch rund 400 hm mehr gemessen, als angegeben, aber die Start- und zielhöhe war exakt gleich zwecks Luftdruckverschiebung tagsüber.

Ansonsten, Orga, Essen, etc. alles super. Würde wieder mitfahren.


----------



## pacechris (15. Oktober 2017)

Weil es sich sooo extrem gezogen hat, haben wir auch "nur" die 75km gefahren. 
Gemessen 79,7km 2076hm, haben dafür aber fast genau so lange gebraucht wie letztens Jahr für 100 
Wir sind aber auch aus anderem grund etwas "unharmonisch" gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2017)

Dem Grund trete ich morgen mal auf die Füße 

Wenn man sich dazu entscheidet als Gruppe zu starten dann fährt man auch als Gruppe zurück und stellt die eigenen Bedürfnisse in den Hintergrund. Nur so macht es allen Spaß.

Wir sind am Berg und in der Ebene auch nicht abgehauen weil wir unbedingt die ursprünglich angedachte Distanz fahren wollten. Unsere Rücksicht hat uns sehr viel Zeit gekostet was im Grunde nicht schlimm ist. Nur der anschließende Egoismus ärgert mich mächtig.


----------



## Laerry (15. Oktober 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Weil es sich sooo extrem gezogen hat, haben wir auch "nur" die 75km gefahren.
> Gemessen 79,7km 2076hm, haben dafür aber fast genau so lange gebraucht wie letztens Jahr für 100
> Wir sind aber auch aus anderem grund etwas "unharmonisch" gefahren.



Ich hab 81,6km gemessen, aber mein Tacho misst eher mal ein klein wenig zu viel. An hm hab ich 2106. Also waren es wirklich 350 - 400hm mehr. Naja, muss man als mehr Training verbuchen


----------



## OpticalFlow (15. Oktober 2017)

War auch beim Wasgau, für mich zum ersten mal. Nur die 50 km Runde, gefühlt etwas längere Standzeit am Anfang. Wurde dann besser weil ich die erste Verpflegungsstation ausgelassen und an der zweiten auch weniger als eine Minute verbracht habe. Danach konnte ich dann die Singletrails fahren ohne auf jemanden hinten aufzufahren bzw. ohne jemanden im Nacken zu haben.


Auch beim 50 er scheinen die offiziellen Angaben aber nicht zu stimmen. Mit GPS habe ich knapp 57 lm geloggt, und das GPS unterschätzt normalerweise die Distanz, da ich zwecks Batteriesparen nur alle 15 sekunden einen Wegpunkt aufnehme und daher viele kleine Schlenker gar nicht in der Aufzeichnung auftauchen. Ein Kollege mit klassichem Tacho (magnet am Reifen) hat 60 km gemessen.

Fazit: Tolle Veranstaltung, sehr schöne Strecke, werde ich vielleicht in der Herbstferien mal unter der Woche fahren, wenn weniger los ist.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. Oktober 2017)

OpticalFlow schrieb:


> .....sehr schöne Strecke, werde ich vielleicht in der Herbstferien mal unter der Woche fahren, wenn weniger los ist.



Werde ich auch machen.


----------



## malben (15. Oktober 2017)

War auch auf der 50er unterwegs. Die Standzeit am ersten Trail war wohl einem Unfall und der zwei "Engstellen" geschuldet da hier sehr viel geschoben wurde.
Aber ansonsten fand ich die Strecke Traillastiger als 2016. Echt klasse. Wobei manche Teilnehmer/Innen mit dem ein oder anderen Trail an ihre Grenzen stießen.
Das mehr an Strecke, so die Aussage eines WASI-Team Mitglieds war dem geschuldet, dass der Forst darauf bestand, die fertige 50er Strecke umzulegen. Speziell zw. VP1 & VP2 (+6 km) und dann im Bereich der VP 3 nochmal. Zudem sagte der Moderator beim Start der 50er Distanz, dass man Körner sparen sollte, da die Strecke "hinten raus" etwas mehr hätte. Es wären mehr als 53 km...

Im großen ganzen war ein eine gelungene Veranstaltung (wie immer), bei top Wetter und trotz 1200 (!!) Starter lt. WASI Team, eine recht entspannte Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thk0106 (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich war auch zum ersten Mal beim Wasi und bin den 50er gefahren. Mein Edge 520 mit Geschwindigkeitssensor hat 62 km und 15xx hm geloggt *schnauf*

Wartezeit hatte ich kurz nachm Start im Wald relativ wenig, vllt. 5 Minuten. War aber trotzdem fast 4,5h im Sattel.

Die Strecke war wirklich toll, aber meinen Beinen wars schon fast zu hart


----------

